# i-pilot



## Lund06 (Jan 17, 2010)

I know this isn't tackle, but I was just wondering if anyone has the minn-kota i-pilot. I'm thinking about picking one up this spring. My biggest question is reliability and if they are worth the money.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=334405&highlight=i-pilot


----------



## WallyKiller (Aug 30, 2010)

We have the Terrova - 80lb thrust. Bought it early last year. Used it all season long. The only issue we had was the display on the remote went bad. Minn Kota was very quick to get out a replacement before the bad one being returned first. 


Were getting the Terrova - 101lb thrust one this year, and I'll NEVER troll with out one if I can help it. Unless of course something better comes along.. :evil:


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Lund06 said:


> I know this isn't tackle, but I was just wondering if anyone has the minn-kota i-pilot. I'm thinking about picking one up this spring. My biggest question is reliability and if they are worth the money.


I have heard of very few reliability problems. They seem to hold up very well.

Are they worth the money? Well that is going to be up to the individual, for me, yes they are worth it. 
They have a few kinks to work out, but over all have a good product.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

All that & a bag of chips, a diet coke, a lobster bib and and an after dinner mint. 
ON A STEEK.
:lol:

I *love *mine.

*
100X Worth It!*
:evilsmile
RAS


----------



## Lund06 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm going to pick one up when i get the boat home late March. I'm always sceptical of buying a product the first year or 2 on the market but it sounds like a pretty nice unit. Now I just have to sell my 80lb Maxxum.


----------



## magnumdeke (May 6, 2009)

What size boats are you guys running the bow mounts on and what thrust poundage are you using? I am jumping on the I pilot band wagon and have a 18 aluminum deep v and want to figure out what size to get.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

magnumdeke said:


> What size boats are you guys running the bow mounts on and what thrust poundage are you using? I am jumping on the I pilot band wagon and have a 18 aluminum deep v and want to figure out what size to get.


I'm running a PD66 on my 16' foot Starcraft and I would recommend a PD70 or Terrova 80... more if you can swing it.
:evilsmile


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

magnumdeke said:


> What size boats are you guys running the bow mounts on and what thrust poundage are you using? I am jumping on the I pilot band wagon and have a 18 aluminum deep v and want to figure out what size to get.


I have a PDV2 with 70 lb thrust. Plenty of power for my exact boat.

Wouldn't leave home without it.


----------



## Lund06 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a mr. Pike 18. I would run the max thrust you can get away with on 24 volts which I believe is 80lbs. They are infinately adjustable so to me there is really never such a thing as too much thrust at the top end. I would go with the 101 but they require a 36 volt system and I personally don't want a 3rd battery in the front of my boat. I also like the long shaft for rough days. Oh, if you don't have a kicker, you might want the 101. I have a kicker and, unless it's dead calm, i use it for main trolling power and the electric is for small speed adjustments and steering.


----------



## marty59 (Jul 17, 2007)

Marty


----------



## wallhd (Nov 14, 2010)

Lund06 said:


> I know this isn't tackle, but I was just wondering if anyone has the minn-kota i-pilot. I'm thinking about picking one up this spring. My biggest question is reliability and if they are worth the money.


I can tell you that I have enjoyed the backtrack and the hold in spot features. Only had unit for last couple of trips so I'm still learning.


----------



## jigsnwigs (Feb 6, 2011)

magnumdeke said:


> What size boats are you guys running the bow mounts on and what thrust poundage are you using? I am jumping on the I pilot band wagon and have a 18 aluminum deep v and want to figure out what size to get.


On my 18' explorer I use the terrova 80 thrust long shaft I-Pilot. Plenty of power. Unless its real rough and the motor is blowing out.
I would be crushed if I had to go back and use the clunky old foot pedal now.


----------



## reel.latefishing (Feb 9, 2011)

sfw1960 said:


> All that & a bag of chips, a diet coke, a lobster bib and and an after dinner mint.
> ON A STEEK.
> :lol:
> 
> ...


 Totally agree !!!!!!


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

magnumdeke said:


> What size boats are you guys running the bow mounts on and what thrust poundage are you using? I am jumping on the I pilot band wagon and have a 18 aluminum deep v and want to figure out what size to get.


I put the 80lb 24 volt Terrova on the bow of my 19ft Sylvan and it moves around just fine.


----------



## Lund06 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for all of your replies. My 80lb terrova, 60" shaft, internal transducer i-pilot will be here by thursday. I can't wait to try it next weekend. I have a guy coming over from Lansing to fish so I should break it in good.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Lund06 said:


> Thanks for all of your replies. My 80lb terrova, 60" shaft, internal transducer i-pilot will be here by thursday. I can't wait to try it next weekend. I have a guy coming over from Lansing to fish so I should break it in good.


Prepare yourself to be AMAZED!

:evilsmile


----------



## commando (Feb 24, 2003)

These things r unreal. I have been thinking about getting one for a year now. Finally pulled the trigger when the wife went to China,she will never know since its on the boat now,lol. Best money I have ever spent on the boat. Got the ter80 and it dang near threw my buddy out of the boat first time he hit the pedal on 10. We went out to the deep abyss and marked some bait fish,hit anchor lock and boom it was on. Cant go wrong with one of these units thats for sure.


----------

